# DiResta: Slingshot



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe i had some influence? I visited his shop a few times, and i always show him my slingshots!  He messaged me yesterday saying he needed new bands. lol


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ginormous tubes with probably way too light ammo....

You may want to explain to him that if you balance the elastics better with the ammo weight the bands will live a lot longer AND it will require less effort to pull back AND higher projectile velocities.

Very very cool design and build though, very creative. I love most of his work.

But it was the first thing I thought to myself when I saw the video: "those tubes are way too thick, they're gonna break in no time" lol.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats cool!


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Maybe i had some influence? I visited his shop a few times, and i always show him my slingshots!  He messaged me yesterday saying he needed new bands. lol


 So you infected him with the bug huh?


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I would like to think so, yes


----------

